# Reds hydraulics



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

I been wanting to get a reds hydraulics kit installed in my MC and wanting to hear different opinions about them :rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

They used to be topnotch back in the day bro. I run CCE myself. Have used reds in the past but them marzoochis are ver realiable if youre not a hopper! Hope that helped bro.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Time to upgrade. Everything is more up to date and reliable.


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Old school reds new mexico 5059279160


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I got there setup on my 79 coupe no problems , getting ready to put them on my Lincoln .


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

D'z and Red's is all I roll.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

jdc68chevy said:


> I got there setup on my 79 coupe no problems , getting ready to put them on my Lincoln .


PICS OF THAT LAC TRUNK


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

Impala builder said:


> They used to be topnotch back in the day bro. I run CCE myself. Have used reds in the past but them marzoochis are ver realiable if your not a hopper! Hope that helped bro.


Well I not a hopper I dont like fuckin my shit up lol but I got a 79 mc and I always wanted so.e reds hydro idk why but I do ive tried other but I just want somes reds since I was a kid lol


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Its all the same if your not counting inches


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

I've always had reds product in my rides and never been disappointed wouldn't mind getting some more reds stuff


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have like 5 reds pumps old school. let me know if your interested.I need to get them out of storage and clean them up a bit. they were in a show car only used it to go up and down never abused. they are chrome and gold chrome italian dumps. some hard lines chrome fittings as well.


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

NIMSTER64 said:


> I have like 5 reds pumps old school. let me know if your interested.I need to get them out of storage and clean them up a bit. they were in a show car only used it to go up and down never abused. they are chrome and gold chrome italian dumps. some hard lines chrome fittings as well.


Pm me some pics if you could thanks


----------



## lamark 63 (Apr 11, 2013)

i am looking for some new 8" old school side port 8x1.5 is that what you got you can call me on my cell the # is 7606732658 and my name is dexter


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Reds Hydraulics
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Psycho631 said:


> Reds Hydraulics
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2:h5:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i have never had a problem out of reds do they have a web site now i wouldnt mind order stuff from them again


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

droppen98 said:


> i have never had a problem out of reds do they have a web site now i wouldnt mind order stuff from them again


Their old site is still up but reds isn't up but somebody else is trying to bring it back and I hope he does


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

REDS Phoenix will be opening August 2013. We will be selling full line of our product. 
. TEAM REDS since 1987!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

hoppers602 said:


> REDS Phoenix will be opening August 2013. We will be selling full line of our product.
> . TEAM REDS since 1987!!!!


:wave: sup Leonard...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

hoppers602 said:


> REDS Phoenix will be opening August 2013. We will be selling full line of our product.
> . TEAM REDS since 1987!!!!


nice


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

hoppers602 said:


> REDS Phoenix will be opening August 2013. We will be selling full line of our product.
> . TEAM REDS since 1987!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 19Sexe3 (Oct 26, 2012)

64 For Life said:


> D'z and Red's is all I roll.


HELL YEA!


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

hoppers602 said:


> REDS Phoenix will be opening August 2013. We will be selling full line of our product.
> . TEAM REDS since 1987!!!!


That will be kew better start saving for some new reds:thumbsup:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

I needed some stuff about a month ago so I emailed the address on their site and p-nut emailed back, I needed some odds & ends was able to place an order thru him and he hooked me up. I had to be patient for my stuff as it was a few weeks but it was worth it, I was happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

hoppers602 said:


> REDS Phoenix will be opening August 2013. We will be selling full line of our product.
> . TEAM REDS since 1987!!!!


Is Paco comming back to? Homie lifted my 77 caddy back in '93......damn that was such a long time ago......god do I miss them days on central!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

hoppers602 said:


> REDS Phoenix will be opening August 2013. We will be selling full line of our product.
> . TEAM REDS since 1987!!!!


COUNT ME IN ON BEING A DISTRIBUTOR AGAIN...


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

hoppers602 said:


> REDS Phoenix will be opening August 2013. We will be selling full line of our product.
> . TEAM REDS since 1987!!!!


Who is taking it over ?


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

hopefully it aint sum overpriced shit..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


That is a true classic pic :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Blue Malibu above is old school USO Miami. Good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

I've got an old Red's setup with the dumps built in the block. None of the ports are labeled, can anyone tell me which ports are which?


----------



## dans89z (Aug 2, 2013)

starion88esir said:


> I've got an old Red's setup with the dumps built in the block. None of the ports are labeled, can anyone tell me which ports are which?


ive got the same setup in the car i just bought. need to find new dumps myself.

your talking like this correct,

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/371921-new-forum-new-hydros.html#post16834982


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, that's the same type of block. My dumps are different though. They're red in color. I guess the two ports function as both for each side?


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

hoppers602 said:


> REDS Phoenix will be opening August 2013. We will be selling full line of our product.
> . TEAM REDS since 1987!!!!


They open yet ?


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

I wish this was a 72 spoke!


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


I remember when prohopper came out with this setup. I was like maybe 13 or 14. always wanted one. oh the 90s........


----------



## 910rida (Jul 24, 2010)

Scott said hopefully Reds will be up and runnin again beginnin next year


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

REDS.....AND 520's IS ALL I ROLL


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

910rida said:


> Scott said hopefully Reds will be up and runnin again beginnin next year


Kew I hope so :thumbsup:


----------



## Joegie bear (Feb 22, 2014)

I need a two pump set up what's the number I want reds


----------



## Joegie bear (Feb 22, 2014)

You got a number or how to get a hold of them


----------



## 910rida (Jul 24, 2010)

Joegie bear said:


> You got a number or how to get a hold of them


Go to their website and email Scott or Peanut


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

The Lowrider people......My first setup was Pro Series Super Pumps


----------

